

My OCD co-founder never stops tweaking the front page - csytan
http://blog.vittyo.com/tips-on-becoming-a-better-designer

======
frossie
I like the comment on the original site:

 _"God damn it, this is not OCD. Being anal has nothing to do with OCD and
vice versa"_

I don't see OCD behaviour in the design either - they are not tweaks, they are
quite different iterations. I'm not sure it's even anal as such - more like
experimental (and if they don't settle soon, indecisive).

~~~
csytan
I'll be first to admit that I was experimenting with more catchy titles. My
apologies to those who were mislead.

~~~
notahacker
Is he going to write a blog post about his co-founder's obsessive attention to
titles?

On a more serious note he needs to do a bit of tweaking with the contrast -
the thin pale grey text doesn't stand out well against a white background on
my monitor and the tagline below the logo is virtually unreadable.

FWIW I also think slide 8 is a cleaner design than the current iteration - the
logo in the finished version looks a bit squashed and I think the left hand
menu is more distracting than it needs to be.

------
whimsy
"Emulation has been scientifically proven to be the most powerful learning
device known to man."

Has this really been proven? I notice I learn best when trying to reproduce
examples, but I didn't know this was a "thing." Is this just hyperbole, or
does anyone have a citation?

~~~
csytan
Hyperbole :)

------
bombs
The designs are each unique enough that I wouldn't call them iterations or
tweaking, but exploration of different ideas, which — especially for mockups —
is normal in design.

------
FiddlerClamp
It's been deleted or moved, I take it?

~~~
whimsy
I still see the post and the site referenced.

------
gcb
heh. It's a startup trying to tap the REAL VIDEO STREAMING market.

seriously?

~~~
ivanzhao
what do you mean?

